#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Need api 2550 and api 2551

## fatherland

Someone has api 2250 and 2251????????

See More: Need api 2550 and api 2551

----------


## nmontoya

dear fatherland, in your title you write that you need *API 2550 and API 2551*, but in the second line you write "Someone has *api 2250 and 2251*???????? ", what is your need??.
I think that you are wanting for API 2550 and 2551, if i'm correct let me coment that API 2550 was replaced by API MPMS Chapter 2.2A and 2.2B and Api 2551 was replaced by API MPMS Chapter 2.2E.

Can you send me your email for sending this standard by this way

----------


## ABHAKTI

Dear Friend ,

Can you send me API MPMS chapter 2.2 A,B & E.

Please i need it.

Regards

Abhakti
abhakti28@gmail.com

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 2.2A, Tank Calibration 2:1995 - Measurement and Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks by the Manual Tank Strapping Method.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 2.2B, Tank Calibration 3:1989 Reaffirmed 3:2002 - Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Optical Reference Line Method.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 2.2E, Calibration of Horizontal Cylindrical Tanks 4:2004 - Part 1; Manual Methods - ISO 12917-1;2002.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 2.2E, 11:2009 Errata Only.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ndthienphuc

Dear engineers,
Do you have API MPMS 2.2A, 2B latest version. Please share with me. The above links can't not access. Thank you very much!
My e-mail is: thienphucctkt05@gmail.com      or            thienphuc@apave.com.vn
  Thanks in advance!

----------


## Marty Thompson

Check your catalog, the 1st editions are the latest
2.2B

----------


## Marty Thompson

2.2A in 2 parts

----------


## Marty Thompson

If you wish to see the original, API 2550-1965  in 2 parts

----------


## Marty Thompson

Original 2551-1965

----------


## engineer79

> If you wish to see the original, API 2550-1965  in 2 parts



can provide in b1 / zip format? thanks.

----------


## Marty Thompson

These are not .rar, they are labelled as such only to upload them here.
You have to change the file names back to .part0001.b1 and .part0002.b1

----------


## engineer79

> 2.2A in 2 parts



b1 format please?

----------


## Marty Thompson

Don't you have acrobat pro? These do not have bookmarks.

These are not .rar, they are labelled as such only to upload them here.
You have to change the file names back to .part0001.b1 and .part0002.b1



2.2A in 2 partsSee More: Need api 2550 and api 2551

----------

